# Ex Maple Defender 2007 (LFCA PRes)



## BKells (11 Jun 2007)

Anyone have a copy of the poster they're using for this for advertisements? It's a lone soldier, with a bronze hue, and it says "Get your plane ticket" or something.


----------



## Moltar (11 Jun 2007)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/LFCA/MD0701/html/coolstuff.asp


----------

